
The Latest in Web Design? Retro Websites Inspired by the ’90s - selimthegrim
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/17/fashion/90s-web-design.html
======
foldr
>a throwback to an era when web pages were coded by hand.

I like how they threw this line in just to make it absolutely clear that they
don't have a clue.

